# Polar Lights Alien Queen



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys, we just got our hands on an exclusive test shot of Polar Lights new Alien Queen figure that will be coming out in June 2014. It is now available for preorder on our site, be sure to reserve your kit now (and while you're at it, grab the MPC Alien figure that's been out since the summer).

https://www.megahobby.com/alienqueenfigure19polarlights.aspx


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool! Are you going to post a picture of the test shot?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

This is the test shot that we received ^^


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It says digital sculpt, which means its a CAD rendering. Not an actual molded item. Just a nice drawing.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I never realized she was wearing pumps. Now I can't unsee it.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> It says digital sculpt, which means its a CAD rendering. Not an actual molded item. Just a nice drawing.


My mistake -- our definitions of test shot differed. No, it is not the molded item, but Round 2 expects the molded item to look exactly like this. They should have confirmation of that via photos within a month or so.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I never realized she was wearing pumps. Now I can't unsee it.







Pumps? She looks like she's wearing high heels to me. I've never noticed that before.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Will get one of them when it comes out!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, a test shot would be an actual physical model.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes a test shot is just that. A "shot" is a run of the mold done to test it. Mold shots have been used to test for fit, detail, etc. for decades.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

My son was wondering whats the status on this kit? He is a huge Alien, Aliens fan. We checked Round 2's website but could not even bring it up?

Rob


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I think someone with R2, possibly Jamie Hood, mentioned a June 2014 release date recently. That does sound optimistic, but they've said in the past that pre-production on the kit went more smoothly than expected. So we'll see...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

What is the scale on this, I keep hearing 1/9th, that would be massive.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Looks like the ultimate 'you get to practice your dry brushing technique' kit.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I've seen the proposed box art, which looks pretty much identical to this picture, including the base. So, is that truly what the base is going to be, just a flat, non-descript slab?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

The digital sculpt looks like the base has some detail like the cargo hold floor - diamond plate and a panel. Hard to see at this angle, but it would be appropriate.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the Moebius B-9 comes with no base at all and that seems to be doing well. 
I think F91 is right. The base looks like some sort of grate surface.
For a 50-spot I'm in on this one. But does anyone know what happened with the Kane sculpt PL was plugging last year? I thought that was slated for the end of '13 or at least well before Queeny?
Sorry to veer from the topic


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

It probably has a base cause it will never stand upright on its own. The CG and weight are well forward of the hips and those stillettos she calls feet.

I have the Halcyon Queen and if memory serves me it needed the base for the same reason...

Max Bryant


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

This is very cool looking. Really looking forward to this model.
McFarlane Toys did a version of this years back that I scarfed up for my toy collection.
One of the coolest Alien toys ever…and she has heels too, LOL.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Yeah! Something like that for a base would be very cool indeed.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> Yeah! Something like that for a base would be very cool indeed.


 .........The aftermarket beckins


----------

